# Arkansas Fish and Game Vehicle Pursuit



## gm7988 (Jul 18, 2010)

Ummm...


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

OK............................


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

I see he's a fan of the Mad Max films.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

"Had flames comin' from outta the side
Feel the tension, man what a ride
I said "Look out boys, I've got a license to fly"
And that Caddy pulled over and let us by"


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

"I'm gonna blow him away!"


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

mtc said:


> WTF was that - eyeglass cam?


Axon flex on a sunglasses mount. Or something similar. It's a little head achey to watch, but it shows what you were looking at, and sometimes you can go back and see things you missed the first time. Dope being tossed, etc.

USM C-4

From the Hub City of the South

============================
"Some day I'm going to put a sword through your eye and out the back of your skull." - Arya Stark

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

This has got to be without a doubt, the worst pursuit ever captured on video. Like Hank said, there so many things done wrong on so many levels here. If ever there's ever a video to "monday morning quarterback" as many of you guys call it (my department calls it, debriefing), this is it.

How many dangerous thing are done by this guy? How many people did he endanger here (including himself)? What's up with the gun against the neck of the suspect and interrogating him while he is handcuffed and lying on the ground? Do you think there's a "bit" of a Constitutional violation there?

Come on people, chime in on this one, it's really the best way to learn... by other people's mistakes (and there are a lot of them here!)


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

I'll start the debriefing with the first problem.

Arkansas.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Dan Stark said:


> I'll start the debriefing with the first problem.
> 
> Arkansas.


Officer from same department...flash back to a Walmart parking lot in West Memphis, Arkansas in 2010...excellent job all around.

This...uh, hell no.



LA Copper said:


> This has got to be without a doubt, the worst pursuit ever captured on video.


Nobody got hurt as far as I could tell and the suspect ended up in custody. I'll give it that...and only that.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I can see a possibility for an accidental discharge both while driving on the shoulder and the pressing of the muzzle against the neck far after the incident is over. Some guys can't dial down the adrenaline after the incident has de-escalated. This is why guys get jammed up, badly.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Meanwhile in Arkansas.......


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

frank said:


> Nobody got hurt as far as I could tell and the suspect ended up in custody. I'll give it that...and only that.


That itself is nothing less than a miracle. It's not supposed to be that way, especially in 2013; 25 years ago, maybe but not today. With all the training that goes on today (or at least should go on and that's a whole other thread) there is no excuse for this type of thing.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

LA Copper said:


> That itself is nothing less than a miracle. It's not supposed to be that way, especially in 2013; 25 years ago, maybe but not today. With all the training that goes on today (or at least should go on and that's a whole other thread) there is no excuse for this type of thing.


All I could think when he started driving on the shoulder and the embankment was "look out boys, I got me a truck!"


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Way too aggressive a mind-set from the start. That might be due to an agency ethos of working solo, of course. But there seemed to be a complete lack of cooperative tactics between all the officers involved.

And, a catch-at-all-costs attitude that threw safety concerns to the wind.

USM C-4

From the Hub City of the South

============================
"Some day I'm going to put a sword through your eye and out the back of your skull." - Arya Stark

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## po-904 (Jan 10, 2005)

Did he not have two hands on his firearm (and no hands on the wheel) while driving down the wrong side of the highway against oncoming traffic? Or was that just me?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

po-904 said:


> Did he not have two hands on his firearm (and no hands on the wheel) while driving down the wrong side of the highway against oncoming traffic? Or was that just me?


At that department they take the saying "the ends justify the means" to a whole new level.


----------

